# Argon-Rahmen im Cruiser-Bike?



## Speedster (28. August 2016)

Moin, zusammen!

Könnte eure Hilfe gebrauchen bei diesem noch _sehr_ unausgegorenen Umbaugedanken:

Mein 2003er Argon-Rahmen war (und ist) Basis eines schnellen Street-MTB, mit dünnen Slicks, Starrgabel, Ultegra-Teilen im Antrieb usw. usw. Auf dieses Konzept habe ich aber nach nun 13 Jahren irgendwie keinen Bock mehr, ist mir mittlerweile einfach zu hart & brutal. Man wird auch einfach nicht jünger, anscheinend.

Nun gut ... Überlegung deshalb: Ist vielleicht ein gemütliches Cruiser- oder Coaster-Bike, oder wie immer so was heißt, denkbar – _aufgebaut auf dem alten Argon-Rahmen??_ Bin selbst eher pessimistisch in dieser Frage, schon wegen der XL-Ausmaße des Rahmens. Was meint die Gemeinde dazu?

Danke für eure Ansichten,


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. August 2016)

Das wäre ja ein Projekt! 24" HR und Springergabel im Argon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (28. August 2016)

Warum nicht, @Speedster – das könnte doch cool werden.

Der Kollege hier hat aus seinem Junk Yard Dog auch was ganz ganz Entspanntes gemacht ... (nur als Beispiel)


----------



## Speedster (28. August 2016)

24"-HR? Nette Idee! Müsste man schauen, wie fett dann der Reifen noch sein dürfte, um Sitz- und Kettenstreben nicht anzuschmirgeln. Und *fett* soll der schon sein. Die dann nötige Scheibenbremse wäre jedenfalls kein Problem, da der Rahmen Diskmounts hat 

Am meisten Sorge macht mir das Oberrohr dabei, ist einfach fürchterlich lang. Um eine aufrechte Sitzposition dennoch möglich zu machen, bräuchte man einen ziemlich weit nach hinten geschwungenen Lenker, glaube ich.


----------



## Sentilo (28. August 2016)

Lenker gibt's genug. Sunlight D-Cruiser zum Beispiel, via Amazon.

Zu sehen an dem Merlin Titan Umbau unten 

Aber dosier das vorsichtig, nicht dass Kalle & und einige Foristen hier einen Herzkasperl kriegen …


----------



## Speedster (28. August 2016)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Aber dosier das vorsichtig, nicht dass Kalle & und einige Foristen hier einen Herzkasperl kriegen …


Ich glaube, es wäre ohnehin eine gute Idee, die ganze Sache einem Profi zu überlassen. Werd mal schauen, wer hier im Hamburger Raum dafür in Frage käme.


----------



## Holland (2. September 2016)

Also ich hätte da schon Ideen. Allerdings nicht Cruiser, da der Rahmen einfach nicht organisch geformt ist.
Was aber sicherlich ginge, wäre das Teil wie ein Klunker-Bike mit einigen Anleihen von BMX-Bikes aufzubauen. Etwa so:





Wesentliche Teile:
 - single speed, wenn es geht, mit Rücktrittnabe im HR
 - hoher BMX-Lenker mit Brücke auf BMX-Vorbau
 - starre Straight-Fork wie z.B. von On-One
 - Polster auf Lenker und Oberrohr
 - strassentauglich profilierten Geländereifen wir den Schwalbe Table-Top
 - Bmx-Griffe
 - massive Plattformpedale
 - Farbschema im Stil der 70er - viel bunt

Wie aber sieht der Rahmen aus?
- verschiebbare Ausfallenden?
- Canti oder Disc?


----------



## Speedster (2. September 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Wie aber sieht der Rahmen aus?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-argon-gallerie.562982/page-54#post-14018678


----------



## Holland (2. September 2016)

Na, weiss ist doch ne super Basis. Da geht farblich alles, wobei ich zu blau und rot tendieren würde.
Was ist Dein Budget für das Projekt?


----------



## Speedster (2. September 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Was ist Dein Budget für das Projekt?


Die Höhe des Budgets ist eher nachrangig – sobald erst mal ein cooles Konzept für diese nebulöse Idee da ist.


----------



## pfalz (4. September 2016)

Ich setzt mich auf jeden Fall mal hier auf die Zuschauerbank 

Würde aber auch eher in Richtung @Holland Vorschlag tendieren. Für einen (Beach-)cruiser müsste der Rahmen mehr geschwungen sein. Die Richtung 'moderner Klunker' passt besser zum Rahmen, auch auf jeden Fall eine gerade, keinen geschwungene Starrgabel.

Als Nabe hinten könnte man auch über eine SRAM Automatix nachdenken. Wenn Du nur Strasse fährst, dann kämen auch Schwalbe Fat Frank oder Conti Retro Ride in Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedster (4. September 2016)

Werde das Teil heute mal vom Dachbogen herunterholen und mir den Hinterbau in Hinblick auf 24"-HR-Einbau-Gegebenheiten ansehen.


----------



## Speedster (4. September 2016)

Sieht eher ungut aus ... Der Reifen eines 24"-Hinterrades würde wohl ziemlich genau auf Höhe der Canti-Sockel liegen, und die lassen maximal Raum für 6 cm, also gerade mal einen 2,1"- oder 2,2"-Reifen, schätze ich.

Es sei denn, man flext die Canti-Sockel weg ... dann käme man auf ca. 7,5 cm Luft.


----------



## Holland (4. September 2016)

24" HR würde ja nur was bringen, wenn man da dickere Reifen rein bekäme. Wird aber beim alten Argon nicht gehen.


----------



## Holland (4. September 2016)

hier mal eine erste Idee für Anbauteile. Rote Felgenbremsen wird vielleicht schwierig.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. September 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich finde @Holland 's Vorschlag echt gut. Das wäre sicher 'ne tolle Geschichte!
Gruß Maik


----------



## Speedster (5. September 2016)

Dafür ist der Rahmen zu groß, vor allem zu lang. Es muss ein gekrümmter/geschwungener Lenker her, um eine halbwegs entspannte/aufrechte Sitzposition zu ermöglichen.

Und wegen der Reifengeschichte hinten muss ich herausbekommen, ob ein "Wegoperieren" der Cantisockel wirklich eine Option ist – oder ob das die Sitzstreben ruinieren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. September 2016)

Die Cantisockel würde ich lassen. Und so ein Lenker wie auf @Holland 's Auswahl würde nicht funktionieren??


----------



## Speedster (5. September 2016)

Solch ein Lenker müsste schon stark nach hinten gekippt werden. Ob das aussieht?

Der Rahmen ist halt ein Tier ... Effektive Oberrohrlänge ca. 65 cm


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. September 2016)

Nun ja, die Klunkerbikes hatten solche gebogenen Lenker...
http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/vintage-retro-classic/446660d1239320633-klunker-bike-bondsbike3.jpg


----------



## Holland (5. September 2016)

Speedster schrieb:


> Solch ein Lenker müsste schon stark nach hinten gekippt werden. Ob das aussieht?
> 
> Der Rahmen ist halt ein Tier ... Effektive Oberrohrlänge ca. 65 cm



Nach hinten kippen ist nicht erforderlich. So ein Lenker ist 5" hoch. Den kannst Du senkrecht stellen und Du sitzt nicht gestreckt. Leicht nach hinten gekippt würde das aber auch nicht doof aussehen.


----------



## Holland (5. September 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Klunkerbikes hatten solche gebogenen Lenker...
> http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/vintage-retro-classic/446660d1239320633-klunker-bike-bondsbike3.jpg



So ein Lenker wäre für mich nicht stimmig zum Rahmen.


----------



## pfalz (5. September 2016)

Vielleicht sowas:

http://stoogecycles.co.uk/product/moto-bar/


----------



## Speedster (29. Dezember 2019)

So, das Thema ist tatsächlich noch am Leben  Danke nochmals für die Antworten bisher! 

Zur Reifenwahl: Was darf denn eigentlich das Fetteste sein, was man dem Rahmen hinten zumuten kann? Hab’ gerade mal das »Maul« oben im Hinterbau ausgemessen, und komme auf recht genau 70 mm Weite der Öffnung.


----------



## null-2wo (29. Dezember 2019)

da sollte platz für 2.5er schlappen sein. nicolai hat da keine gefangenen gemacht... haste an den kettenstreben auch so viel platz? wie spannst du die kette? 

... btw, falls du doch noch bock aufn motorradlenker und/oder rücktritt bekommst (oder bekommen willst ) dann guck mal hier vorbei.


----------



## Speedster (29. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ebenfalls 70 mm zwischen den Kettenstreben.

Kette spannen? Ist (noch) ein Ultegra-Schaltwerk hinten.


----------



## Speedster (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube, ich werde farblich auf ein simples Schwarz/(Perl-)Weiß hinsteuern. Guter Kompromiss zwischen Teileverfügbarkeit und Eleganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedster (29. Dezember 2019)

Und nun: die Antriebsfrage ...

Womit ersetze ich die aktuelle Kurbelgarnitur, eine _silber_farbene XT (FC-M752), wenn die neue ein eher cruising-mäßiges und natürlich *schwarzes* Teil sein soll?

Soll ich dazu auch das Innenlager rauswerfen, ein Patronenlager, und es gegen irgendein Hollowtech-Außenlager-Ding tauschen? Um dann ein größeres Angebot an Kurbelgarnituren in Betracht ziehen zu können?


----------



## Holland (30. Dezember 2019)

Toll,dass es hier weiter geht!


----------



## Holland (30. Dezember 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> da sollte platz für 2.5er schlappen sein. nicolai hat da keine gefangenen gemacht...


Zwischen den Kettenstreben ist weniger Platz. 2,4er Schwalbe ist schon sehr knapp. Conti 2.4 passen. Von Maxxis passen die 2.3er rein. 
Sollen Reifen mit oder ohne Stollen rein?


----------



## Holland (30. Dezember 2019)

Speedster schrieb:


> Und nun: die Antriebsfrage ...
> 
> Womit ersetze ich die aktuelle Kurbelgarnitur, eine _silber_farbene XT (FC-M752), wenn die neue ein eher cruising-mäßiges und natürlich *schwarzes* Teil sein soll?
> 
> Soll ich dazu auch das Innenlager rauswerfen, ein Patronenlager, und es gegen irgendein Hollowtech-Außenlager-Ding tauschen? Um dann ein größeres Angebot an Kurbelgarnituren in Betracht ziehen zu können?



Kommt drauf an, wie Du die Kette spannen willst.
1) Mit Spanner am Schaltauge (zB Surly, DMR) würde ich eine Sugino XD mit Shimano BB UN 72 o.ä. wählen.
2) Eleganter mit Trickstuff Exzentriker. Kurbel dann eine schwarze Shimano mit HTII. Sollten im Bikemarkt zu finden sein.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Speedster (30. Dezember 2019)

Na, spannend ... Morgen trifft hier wohl ein Pärchen _2,4er Maxxis HolyRoller_ ein 

Zu den Kettenspanner-Fragen: Geht ihr davon aus, dass es ein Singlespeed werden soll?  Diese Annahme wäre falsch


----------



## null-2wo (30. Dezember 2019)

kein singlespeed, kein moto-cruiser-lenker  das wird n ganz normales mountainbike, glaube ich.


----------



## Speedster (30. Dezember 2019)

Mich interessieren nur die *Vorteile* der Cruiser, und von denen nur diejenigen, die sich mit dem Argon-Rahmen irgendwie »vertragen«.

Als Lenker stelle ich mir so was vor, von Elevn:


----------



## Speedster (31. Dezember 2019)

Mal realistisch: Allein der _riesige_ Argon-Rahmen verhindert doch _kategorisch_, dass ein auch nur halbwegs reinrassiges Cruiser-Bike draus wird. Mir geht es bei dem Projekt im Grunde darum, diesem alten Nicolai-Gerät, das ich vor über 15 Jahren gekauft habe, ein »zweites Dasein« zu bescheren – und mir mittlerweile ebenfalls »altem Gerät« ein bequemes, ruhiges Bike.

Singlespeed-Bikes betrachte ich als hartgesottener »Schaltungsfreak« vor allem als unpraktisch, und auch als meiner (Knie-)Gesundheit nicht zuträglich :-(

Dennoch möchte ich die Schaltung downsizen, von aktuell 3x9 auf *2x* oder sogar nur *1x*9 beispielsweise. Ich muss einfach mal sehen, was ich als halbgarer Schrauber da hinbekommen kann – und was es dafür in Schwarz gibt.

Ich bin allerdings inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass ich mich von dem alten Octolink-II-Tretlager wohl ebenfalls trennen und auf irgend so eine Außenlagerschalen-Variante umsteigen muss: Einfach, um dann mehr Auswahl in Sachen Kurbel zu haben.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Dezember 2019)

Speedster schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass ich mich von dem alten Octolink-II-Tretlager wohl ebenfalls trennen und auf irgend so eine Außenlagerschalen-Variante umsteigen muss: Einfach, um dann mehr Auswahl in Sachen Kurbel zu haben.



diese Argon/Klunker Geschichte gefällt mit 

von Surly gibt es auch solche Lenker ( https://www.ebay.de/itm/283570646795 ) sind glaub aus Stahl und somit nicht so recht leicht!

falls du auf 1x9 gehen willst, du kannst wenn du deine Kurbel behalten willst ja ein Kettenblatt mit 104mm Lochkreis benutzen, dann sollte es passen!

was hast den mit der Gabel vor (kommt was neues oder fähst du diese weiter)? 
...und Bremsen, bleibst du bei Felgenbremse oder doch Disc?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (31. Dezember 2019)

Speedster schrieb:


> Mich interessieren nur die *Vorteile* der Cruiser


welche wären das? ich frage ganz objektiv, ohne jegliche wertung. irgendwie schwankst du sehr hin und her... ich kann mir irgendwie immer weniger vorstellen, was du bauen willst. hast du ein bild vor augen? mtb's stammen von cruisern ab - das mittelding dazwischen ist nunmal n klunker  bin aber sehr gespannt, was du da zusammensteckst. 

noch ein paar gedanken von mir, unsortiert: soll die karre sportlich oder gemütlich sein? n 2.35er semislick (supermoto/ big apple/ crazy bob/ tabletop/ maxxis hookworm) bekommst du alle mal durch den hinterbau. wenn du nen hohen lenker montierst, gleicht das die länge des oberrohrs teilweise aus, weil du aufrechter sitzt. der elevn-lenker ist nur 580mm breit.  hohe lenker, bis zu 150 mm rise und 870mm (!) breit, mit und ohne querstrebe gibts auf ebay für wenig geld, die 22.2 mm klemmung passt in bmx-vorbauten und mit shims auch in andere vorbauten.

ansonsten kann ich nur auf das verweisen, was bisher existiert. vielleicht hilft's dir selbst, eine vorstellung vom ergebnis zu bekommen. 



Spoiler: inspirationen ausm forum


----------



## Speedster (31. Dezember 2019)

An welchem Punkt »schwanke« ich denn hin und her? 

Wie mehrmals geschrieben: Das Rad soll gemütlich und »ruhig« sein. Cruiser-Vorteile sind aus meiner Sicht die gemütliche Sitzhaltung mit eher tiefem Schwerpunkt, dicke Reifen, entspannt-cooler »Auftritt«.


----------



## null-2wo (31. Dezember 2019)

naja, du sagst du willst aus dem argon nen cruiser bauen. und direkt danach betonst du, wie wenig der rahmen dafür geeignet ist...

ich denke, mit der originalgabel, 1x9, v-brakes und dazu nen hohen, breiten lenker (der erzeugt das cruiser-feeling) mit kurzem vorbau, gemütlicher ledersattel (vielleicht nicht auf volle lotte ausgezogen) und dicken reifen kommste da schon hin. ich würde keine allzu hohe gabel einbauen, sonst wirds kippelig.


----------



## Speedster (31. Dezember 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> naja, du sagst du willst aus dem argon nen cruiser bauen. und direkt danach betonst du, wie wenig der rahmen dafür geeignet ist...


Na, obwohl es allen Beteiligten hätte klar sein sollen, schien es mir nötig zu sein, das einmal festzustellen. Denn alle hier schienen zu glauben, dass ich ein Singlespeed aufbauen will. Vielleicht haben ja einige sogar geglaubt, ich würde den Argon gegen einen Cruiser-Rahmen tauschen wollen ... Na ja.

Bremsen sind übrigens wunderschöne SRAM 9.0 (SL), obendrein in schwarz-weiß. Wäre eine Sünde, die nicht weiterzuverwenden ...


----------



## null-2wo (31. Dezember 2019)

die sind echt schön, lass die dran. cruiser sind halt nunmal meistens singlespeed  in kombination mit nem rücktritt ist die karre halt schön clean. 

kurzer vorbau, dicker lenker - das wird. ich hab das an meinem inbred so ähnlich gemacht...


----------



## Speedster (31. Dezember 2019)

Ja, nicht schlecht!  

Das sind halt alles so Punkte, wo ich mir unsicher bin …

• Wie kurz darf der neue Vorbau sein, ohne dass das Handling des Bikes dann darunter leidet? Was sicherlich (auch) von dem neuen Lenker (und dessen Montagewinkel) abhängt, den ich noch nicht ausgesucht habe … 

• Welche Rohrstärke muss/darf der neue Lenker haben, wenn ich die alten SRAM-Bremshebel montieren will? Die jetzige liegt wohl bei 22 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (31. Dezember 2019)

wenn du nicht gerade nen dropbar montieren willst, haben die am griff alle 22,2 mm. fahrrad wie motorrad. (die motoeradlenker, die mit 22 mm angegeben sind, haben auch 22.2mm. 7/8 zoll halt.) 

die meisten bmx-vorbauten haben 45-55 mm. einfach mal probieren  wenn dein lenker >100mm rise hat, kannste damit den reach in nem bereich von etwa 30-40mm einstellen. und in wirklichkeit ist das bei nem cruiserbike gar nicht so wichtig


----------



## Speedster (1. Januar 2020)

Ich warte nun erst mal ab, dass morgen hoffentlich die dicken HolyRoller eintreffen und – _noch_ hoffentlicher – passen. Dann würde ich mir mal ganz in Ruhe ansehen, wie das Bike damit optisch wirkt, und dann weiterentscheiden.

Danke nochmals für die guten Tipps und die Hilfe hier!


----------



## Speedster (3. Januar 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> da sollte platz für 2.5er schlappen sein


Die 2,4er HolyRoller sind heute angekommen – und passen wunderbar!  Einziger klitzekleiner Haken: Sie gehen nur »schlapp-aufgepumpt« zwischen den (natürlich geöffneten) V-Brakes durch ?


----------



## null-2wo (3. Januar 2020)

dann ist die felge zu schmal


----------



## Speedster (3. Januar 2020)

Es sind halt zarte Mavic CrossRocs, sieht aber nett aus zusammen.

Hier zwei Bilder von den Bremsen-»Durchlässen«:


----------



## Speedster (10. Januar 2020)

So, allmählich geht’s auch um die »Feinheiten« – Pedale beispielsweise.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Passend für große, breite Füße, am besten ?

Mir selbst erscheint so was ganz nett: _*Contec Trail2


*_


----------



## Holland (10. Januar 2020)

Speedster schrieb:


> So, allmählich geht’s auch um die »Feinheiten« – Pedale beispielsweise.
> Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Passend für große, breite Füße, am besten ?
> 
> Mir selbst erscheint so was ganz nett: _*Contec Trail2*_



FAst schon zu modern...

Wie wäre es mit Echo TR SL single cage?
Leicht. Griffig. Oldschool.


----------



## Speedster (10. Januar 2020)

Ja, hat was, vor allem die Bi-Color-Version. Ist mir aber insgesamt doch etwas zu martialisch.


----------



## Speedster (12. Januar 2020)

Es sind nun _Crankbrothers Stamp 1_ small bestellt. In *Schwarz *


----------



## Speedster (19. Januar 2020)

So, die erste Probefahrt ist absolviert, und hier sind zwei »schnelle« Handyfotos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. Januar 2020)

Tachschön! Ich finde, es ist gut geworden. Nur will für meinen Geschmack der "Kaufhaussattel" nicht so recht passen. Der crashed die Optik. Da muss was sportliches...!


----------



## Speedster (20. Januar 2020)

Ja, stimmt. Es ist wohl so ziemlich der Opa-mäßigste Specialized-Sattel, den man finden kann ...

Sportliche Optik jedenfalls hat für mich bei dem ganzen Projekt höchstens Prio 3 ?


----------



## Speedster (2. Februar 2020)

Ich muss schon sagen ... ☺

Erst _jetzt_ ist mir klargeworden, dass das grandiose Nicolai-Logo wohl tatsächlich darauf basiert, dass das Unterrohr halbwegs einem 45°-Winkel folgt.

Sauber – man lernt einfach nie aus ?


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2020)

Speedster schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Es ist wohl so ziemlich der Opa-mäßigste Specialized-Sattel, den man finden kann ...
> 
> Sportliche Optik jedenfalls hat für mich bei dem ganzen Projekt höchstens Prio 3 ?



Schöner Brooks wäre top. ;-)


----------



## Speedster (18. Juli 2020)

So langsam werde ich warm mit der »neuen« Kiste. Umstellung/-gewöhnung war erstaunlich schwierig und langwierig.


Mittlerweile muss ich jetzt aber einsehen, dass die alten Mavic-Crossroc-Laufräder wohl ersetzt werden müssen – nach kaum mehr als 17 Jahren ?

Was empfehlt ihr mir?

26 Zoll
V-Brake
HR-Nabe für »normale« Kassette
schwarz
für Systemgewicht mind. 130 kg (hab’ ein wenig zugelegt )
Bei ActionSports gibt’s für glatte 200 € einen LR-Satz aus Shimano Deore T610 / DT Swiss 535 Felgen / DT Swiss Competition Speichen, was ich zurzeit erwäge.


----------

